# Please suggest a rom...



## Xuser (Jan 5, 2012)

I want to flash a rom to my girlfriend's Thunderbolt. I've read about various roms, but still can't decide on what would work the best for her.

What is important to her?

Wifi tether
Awesome camera
Stable
Decent battery life

Based on those desires, which rom would you recommend?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

bamf 1.04 sense 3.5 one is pretty good.


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

Thundershed 1.4. I've tried everything and this one is awesome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

If better camera is important use a sense or a sense based rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously? How many of these threads do we need? The thread immediately below this is "best rom march 2012". Besides, at this point, most roms will have all the features you are asking for. However, 'stability' and 'decent battery life' are completely subjective, and vary from one phone to another. So, the answer to "what's the best rom?" is and always will be, "try some for yourself, see what works and what doesn't." It's a matter of taste.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed. But I still stand by my word of sense having a better camera. And most gf's don't like their guys constantly flashing THEIR phones. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Skyraider Zeus 1.3

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Seriously? How many of these threads do we need? The thread immediately below this is "best rom march 2012". Besides, at this point, most roms will have all the features you are asking for. However, 'stability' and 'decent battery life' are completely subjective, and vary from one phone to another. So, the answer to "what's the best rom?" is and always will be, "try some for yourself, see what works and what doesn't." It's a matter of taste.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


It's in General so why not ask?

Pick up Boot Manager and you can try out multiple roms that way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Xuser (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to all who have replied! I can read well enough to root phones and flash roms, but I don't always understand what each do.


----------

